# Vintage Dyno Compe



## Murph68 (Sep 4, 2015)

Guess this could be in the want ads--but figured maybe the old bmx gurus would be more help...trying to rebuild my bike from my box days--looking for a 1987 Dyno Compe powder blue-------frame set, complete, even a restorable junker?---any help or guidance where to look other than the usual places would be helpful---thx much in advance

Like this one


----------



## Moshnmore (Sep 20, 2015)

That would probably be a 85 or 86


----------



## Murph68 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank u sir....u would be correct....hadda pull out an old Christmas photo--December 1986....


----------

